

Need Money For Your Startup? Being An Attractive Male May Help - loladesoto
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2014/03/22/292467848/need-money-for-your-startup-being-an-attractive-male-may-help?utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=npr&utm_campaign=nprnews&utm_content=03222014

======
loladesoto
no comments? wow.

